
Ask HN: Rust Web Server Framework? - _bxg1
What&#x27;s the current go-to web framework for Rust? Iron has apparently been sunsetted, and from what I can tell actix imploded under internet toxicity.<p>What&#x27;s left? Is it a wild-west or is there something reliable?
======
steveklabnik
actix got new maintainers, it hasn't imploded at all.

I just heard of a company using Surf in production.

There's still a bunch. No clear winner yet. Heard lots of good stuff about
Warp.

~~~
_bxg1
Is there a blog post explaining the transfer to new maintainers? All I can
find is the "postmortem" post

~~~
steveklabnik
[https://github.com/actix/actix-
web/issues/1289](https://github.com/actix/actix-web/issues/1289)

